# What are these plants?



## dendrobateslover (Aug 18, 2010)

I got these plants from Black Jungle and they didn't come with labels unlike the rest. Could I get some identification please? 

















http://i658.photobucket.com/albums/uu304/flarginblarg/DSCN0841.jpg[/IMG

I have a feeling the last one is a bromeliad of some sort, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

The first one is a begonia of some sort. The second is the Aluminum Plant (Pilea cadieri). I don't see any broms.

Good luck with them, Richard.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

easiest route would be to contact black jungle directly


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

The link for your third pic is missing a bracket on the IMG tag. You're right about it being a bromeliad, it is a _Cryptanthus_.


----------



## Golden State Mantellas (Mar 12, 2011)

Yes third pic is commonly sold as an "earth star"


----------

